# Help Deciding time......... is running out



## boildown (Nov 21, 2008)

NOT a PRICE CHECK

Ok here is the situation, or should I say situations.

I am in desperate need of help in making a decision.

So last week I take an unplanned stop at the local shop(Orlando suburb) and asked the clerk whether they had any Sig p229 .40 in stock. to my surprise she said yes and pulled out one and almost floored me with the price $550 on sale for $450 I was so tempted at that momment to whip out the old credit card until I dropped the magazine...aftermarket. Cosmetically the gun looked to be in good condition but I am no expert and being new in the area (and firearms on the whole) i don't have anyone to accompany me to the store.

I asked the clerk if she had any history on the firearm........NO

How old is it?....I don't know

is there any warranty?.....yeah Sig has lifetime warranty

(I believe that sig's warranty is for original owner only)

What does it come with?....the one magazine

Not a problem guenuine mags are not that $$$$$$$

What if something goes wrong?....come back and talk to me, my guys in the back are the best.

By this time I start to feel uneasy BUT it FEELS SOOOO GOOD in MY HAND

I then noticed that the shop had a brand new pp29 but chambered in .357 for $740 a good price I believe from my research... but I really want a .40. I asked whether if she could get me one brand new, yes but the price went up to $859 plus tax( money I don't have at present.

Is there anything I should check the firearm physically for? (again it looks clean)

Are there any other questions I should ask the clerk?

Would you buy this for CCW puposes or do without one until you can save for brand new?

What is the worse case scenario to get this repaired down the line if need be $$$$$?

Oh BTW I am 6'4 220lbs and have big hands. I have shot the p229 before and it just feels right.

So in a nutshell....What would you do...take a chance on the used one or do without until I save more $$$?

HELP PLEASE


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

boildown said:


> So in a nutshell....What would you do...take a chance on the used one or do without until I save more $$$? HELP PLEASE


I'd pass on it and wait until you can get the new one. You have too many questions unanswered and if something, in this case the price, is too good to be true, it usually is. Alarm bells also sounded for me with your question about what if something goes wrong. "Come back and talk to me, my guys are the best" does not equate to "We'll fix your gun to your satisfaction and without any problems". To me, it seemed like a dodge. Without knowing the history of a gun, and that means me personally knowing the previous owner, I'd never trust a used gun as a CCW gun; range-only gun, totally different story. You never know how the gun was cared for and its true history. The people at the store are going by what the previous owner told them and maybe a cursory check of the gun. If this is a CCW gun, you need one that is 100% reliable and that you have no doubts about.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm wish _Todd_ here. If something doesn't feel right, then pass it up. None of my firearms intended for CCW (CHP hasn't arrived yet) were purchased used. Some people don't mind used guns for defense purposes, but I just feel better starting with a new firearm. Either way, try to get your hands on a new one. The fact that it only comes with one magazine, and it's aftermarket, is very weird to me. Anyways, when something doesn't feel right, it's been my experiences that something usually isn't.

-Jeff-


----------



## boildown (Nov 21, 2008)

BUT IT FELT SO GOOOOD IN MY HAND


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

boildown said:


> BUT IT FELT SO GOOOOD IN MY HAND


So would a new one. :mrgreen:

-Jeff-


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

As with any gun for CCW, HD or SP take it to the range. New or not run at least 500rds threw it. its the only way to build trust in your weapon and yourself. Did the store have a range to try it out, sometimes that helps. you might like the way it feels and not the way it shoots. I take it the 357 was 357sig, my understanding thats a hopped up 9mm, and ammo is not all that cheap( I never bought any of those). In a auto frame I would stick to 9mm, .40 or .45. A add on option for any pistol is the Pitbull, they work as a early warning, sees in the dark, very fast.






Do not pray for easy lives. Pray to be stronger men


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Sorry, but I have to plus up++++++ to all the replies. Only items I have bought used were our boats. If the boat was taken care of, it's nice to let someone else take the depreciation hit. I would never by a used firearm! So I go with the save a few more bucks and buy one new. Trust me you will not regret it.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

My primary CCW is a used P228. Of course it was a CPO. No mention of whether the one in question is or isn't a CPO. I do, have and will continue to trust my P228 as my CCW. Used isn't always a bad thing. If you have questions and don't get a good or "warm fuzzy" from the answers you get, move on. At the very least you have found out one of the primary purchase criteria I usually recommend. It fit's and feels good in your hands. If it's a CPO it will come with a 1 year factory warranty. If it is just used, I would be very cautious and disassemble everything I could for inspection before considering my options.


----------



## boildown (Nov 21, 2008)

Growler67 said:


> My primary CCW is a used P228. Of course it was a CPO. No mention of whether the one in question is or isn't a CPO. I do, have and will continue to trust my P228 as my CCW. Used isn't always a bad thing. If you have questions and don't get a good or "warm fuzzy" from the answers you get, move on. At the very least you have found out one of the primary purchase criteria I usually recommend. It fit's and feels good in your hands. If it's a CPO it will come with a 1 year factory warranty. If it is just used, I would be very cautious and disassemble everything I could for inspection before considering my options.


Thank you guys for all the replies....actually the store is a pawn/gun shop...no range available:smt022. and they are not a sig dealers per sey.

After more research I am seeing CPO's online for around $550 $600 a little more for peace of mind.

I am going to return to the shop tomorrow and ask some serious questions:numbchuck: if they are not answered I WALK


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm going the other way on this. What ever happened to "Sig, to hell and back"? I'd take the chance and buy it after asking the tough questions with some reassurance that they'll make good on it in some way. Also, it is a Sig and if it appears to be in good condition, someone else will think the same so you'll be able to sell it down the line. Take a bore light and check the bore, cycle the action, use a few snap caps in the mag to assure it locks up tight when returning to battery. Ask them to disassemble it and inspect the guide rod and spring. Look at the rails for abnormal wear. If it feels good, GO FOR IT.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Boildown. Which O-town pawn is it? If you don't buy it...

Honestly, the Sig being used is not the problem. There are many, many happy "used Sig" owners out there. The problem is the pawn shop doesn't seem to know squat about the firearm. One of the best Sig Sauers I fired was a beat up, rusty 357sig. I think it was a 229. It had a lot of shiny holster wear and the mag release, decocker and slide lock all had rust on'em. Big deal. That thing shot great. (It shot so great, my next caliber is going to be 357sig) I would have no qualms whatsoever about purchasing a used Sig as long as I could break it down and check it out. Firing it would be nice but not really necessary. I've never fired a new gun before purchasing it either.

So, where in O-do did you say this pawn is located? Hmmm?


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Sigs are well built, reliable guns. See if they will let you field strip it, check it for any unusual wear and if everything looks good $450 is a good price. 
i've bought lots of used guns over the years and I'm not afraid of them at all, but I do know what to look for.


----------



## boildown (Nov 21, 2008)

benzuncle said:


> Boildown. Which O-town pawn is it? If you don't buy it...
> 
> Honestly, the Sig being used is not the problem. There are many, many happy "used Sig" owners out there. The problem is the pawn shop doesn't seem to know squat about the firearm. One of the best Sig Sauers I fired was a beat up, rusty 357sig. I think it was a 229. It had a lot of shiny holster wear and the mag release, decocker and slide lock all had rust on'em. Big deal. That thing shot great. (It shot so great, my next caliber is going to be 357sig) I would have no qualms whatsoever about purchasing a used Sig as long as I could break it down and check it out. Firing it would be nice but not really necessary. I've never fired a new gun before purchasing it either.
> 
> So, where in O-do did you say this pawn is located? Hmmm?


Nice TRY....benzuncle....Nice Try....Keep away from my SIG:numbchuck:

Seriously I am the Deltona area.....

I am going to try to get in there tomorrow and apply some of the advice you guys gave.....

If they don't answer my questions right.... as a future long term and potentialy dedicated customer it's their loss.

....I grew up in Toronto Canada and lived 35 yrs with strict firearm laws and no CCW......Been in Orlando for 3mths....therfore I hope I can last one more month so I am not going to rush this decision.

I always like to make big purchases after Christmas anyways, Hopefully prices will drop after then and sellers will be more open.

I am not going to buy unless it feels right and I feel like I am being well serviced...afterall it is my money.

BTW....I went to the Orlando Gun show(shoot straight gun show) and was surrounded by nice guns....almost bought one crisp new luger lcp(for the wife) but walked away when the sales guy acted like I needed him and he had the only one in the world and my money was nothing to him. My wife and I then bought some jerky, walked around and browsed......Got home checked online and saw he was overpriced by at least $135 dollars. The other person that had one was over priced by $110............. The moral is......... my Sig is out there..... he/she just hasn't found me yet:smt023


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

Take a chance and go for it. Offer the clerk $400...she may counter $425. Chances are, the person behind the counter isn't going to be able answer your question to your satisfaction. 

Take the gun field strip her. Look down the barrel to ensure it isn't damaged (barrel lug & feed ramp). Carefully look at the slide and frame rails to make sure there isn't a significant finish wear. Look at the bottom of the mag well and see if it's been abused.

Look at the bottom of the slide near the front and check the date code (2-digit alpha) to get an idea of when it was manufactured. 

If it comes with night sights, chances are it's probably dim...if not, that's a huge plus. Overall, at $450, that's a great price. I would consider buying it - I've never had any issues with used SIGs before. My FFL dealer bought a 15 year old, very worn out P226 and it's become his sidearm, replacing his Glock.

Just do it! :mrgreen:


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Boildown, Christmas is almost here! :smt114 You gonna get yourself that Sig? Or no? Remember, even if you buy an new one, once you fire it, IT'S USED! :smt033 hberttmank and I both had the same idea: break it down and take a look. As for the O-lando Gun Show, I've gotten better deals at the Shoot Straight stores than I saw at the Gun Show. I was told by one of the Shoot Straight guys that even though the same company owns both, they are technically seperate entities. I've gotten fair deals at Shoot Straight. But don't expect to get poop for your trade-ins, whether they are in mint shape or not. Buy but don't trade. I've purchased 2 Sigs from them and have a Sig chambered 357sig in my mind next. So, not to worry about your P229 in 40! Let us know.


----------



## Ditch Doc (Dec 7, 2008)

That little voice in the back of your head is usually right.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Honestly, what does the gun look like? Is it beat up or nicely kept? If you look at the barrel and hood of a Sig you can get an idea how much it's been shot. Field strip it and look at the internals. Look at the bore. I wouldn't worry about the mag - aftermarket may be Mecgar, that makes Sig's mags.

If you've gotta have new and have the money, you could buy the .357 Sig P229 and then buy a .40 S&W barrel and have two calibers for what they quoted you for a new .40 S&W P229.

If you buy used, it's a good idea to replace at least the recoil and hammer springs. I carry a used P6 (made in 1980) and have absolute confidence in it. It's a Sig after all.


----------



## boildown (Nov 21, 2008)

*This is the day*

Well finaly got some time off. Fortunately unbeknowst to me my wife's friend's husband is also into firearms and he is accompanying me to the shop and a few others today to help me pick put my Sig......wish me luck......it going to be a good Day............I HOPE:smt033


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Good luck. What ever you buy, we will be expecting pics. :mrgreen:


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

boildown said:


> Well finaly got some time off. Fortunately unbeknowst to me my wife's friend's husband is also into firearms and he is accompanying me to the shop and a few others today to help me pick put my Sig......wish me luck......it going to be a good Day............I HOPE:smt033


I think it is going to be a SIG day:smt023

+1 on the pics.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

450 is a great price on a 229. I have one (that I bought used) and am glad I did. It is one of my favorite guns to shoot. I got mine for 550 with 6 mags.

It's really hard to beat down a Sig Sauer. Of the two I have now I have put a ton of ammo through them and I have yet to have one fail in any way.:smt023


----------

